# Narrow gauge A-B-A? (Not quite)



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

While I profess to sell "Simple Battery Power", I must admit some of the more advanced features I seldom use. So today, I decided to do some whimsical double heading just to keep my hand in it; a RailBus on each end with a coach in the middle. 


Both units have an Enhanced RailBoss R/C and receiver. Both receivers are bound to the same transmitter. Using throttle programming commands from the Tx, I programmed the green one for reverse motor polarity so it would run in the same direction as the yellow one. With one Railbus powered-up and the other off, I run the powered unit to within about three feet of the other. Turn on the other, then they both run from the same commands on the Tx. Giving some throttle, you can quickly see if they both start moving at the same time (if not the starting voltage needs to be adjusted). As they both make their way around the circuit, the spacing between them is observed to see how close the speeds are (this can also be adjusted). In this case, the battery packs aren't identical, but speeds were matched close enough, so no speed matching needed to be done. Turn one unit off, run the other one over to couple up, turn it back on, and away you go. 


Now on a side note: I was sure I could post this photo directly from my PC without having to upload it to my web space, but I sure couldn't figure it out today.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's pretty neat, Del. And you're able to "tweak" them to run the same speed. Wonderful.

















Just a note (not to derail the thread) but when using more than one controller on battery power, I've used just one battery to power them all. That way, when the battery is discharged, they both stop and not drag or push the "dead" one.

Ain't it fun...


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan et al, 
Thanks to Del's programming expertise you can do the same thing with the RCS - BELTROL R/C as well. 

One central battery can work well but it does mean both powered locos have to be permanently joined together. Batteries in each loco gives far more flexibility. Even mismatched voltages can be easily overcome, although the consist is limited to the top speed of the slowest loco. 

When using certain brands of 2.4 GHz R/C by adding a simple plug in pushbutton it also quite simple to reassign one loco to a different TX and rebind it to that other TX. True helper locos. Cut in and cut out at will.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was sure I could post this photo directly from my PC without having to upload it to my web space 
If you use the second photo button ['insert image"], there's an 'upload' option.


----------

